# A MUST do for the Holidays...



## JBI (Dec 22, 2009)

Just got this in an e-mail, apparently Xerox does this annually... I had no idea.   

Go to the page below and send a Holiday card to one of our soldiers overseas. Takes about a minute. There are quite a few cards to choose from, all drawn by youngsters, simply add your name, hometown, and select a greeting from the last list (there's even an 'other' option that I think lets you type your own message...).   

For those who didn't already knew about it, check it out.   

For any who DID know and didn't share it with us, I'm seeing a great big lump of coal in your stoking Friday AM!  :shock:  :?  :roll:

http://www.letssaythanks.com/Home1024.html


----------



## JBI (Dec 22, 2009)

Re: A MUST do for the Holidays...

A few actual replies would help me to know some of you are actually participating and not just reading... Thanks Gang.


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 22, 2009)

Re: A MUST do for the Holidays...

Thanks for providing this.  I will go to that site tonight from home.

Merry Christmas


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 22, 2009)

Re: A MUST do for the Holidays...

Me too....thanks JD


----------



## RJJ (Dec 22, 2009)

Re: A MUST do for the Holidays...

Me is in!

I sent three! Check in later to see response back! Nice idea JD.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 22, 2009)

Re: A MUST do for the Holidays...

Thanks again JD.  I had to use the one from GR MI.


----------



## beach (Dec 22, 2009)

Re: A MUST do for the Holidays...

I'm there!!!


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: A MUST do for the Holidays...

Got er done.

Thanks for the link.

Merry Christmas!

GPE


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: A MUST do for the Holidays...

I sent some out last night.  Thanks for the info.

Merry Christmas


----------

